# markland dam



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

can anyone give me some info on what broke at markland and can you still fish there? 

here is what i have heard:
1. a piece of the lock wall broke off
2. a piece of the dam broke

so is it the lock or the dam?

thanks for the help.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

It was a metal lock door, inside the lock chamber (according to the TV news). Their bringing in a large crane to re-install the door. It shouldn't affect fishing out in front of the dam (below the dam), as long as you don't go on the side of the lock wall where the barges enter and exit.


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

If you want , go to fishing.com ..Kentucky discussion board . They have some video on it..


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

RDEYBITEN said:


> If you want , go to fishing.com ..Kentucky discussion board . They have some video on it..


Thats fishin.com


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You can fish the top side or bottom side but don't plan on locking through you may wait for awhile. Three weeks ago, before the gate broke, they were working on the lock chamber and there was a minimum 3 hour wait to lock through with no guarantees for non-commercial traffic.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

thanks guys. i am heading out on friday with dad and wanted to be prepared.


----------

